# Latency Delay Compensation on VST



## khades (Sep 29, 2017)

Does obs vst plugin support implement any type of latency compensation ?


----------



## c3r1c3 (Sep 29, 2017)

No.

OBS' Audio subsystem will compensate up to 1 second, but there is no back and forth with that and the VST plugin (i.e. once you get the delay up to that amount OBS will continue to compensate by the highest amount and not back down, even if the source of the delay is gone). That said everything will stay in sync in general.

I mention all of this because there are some plug-ins that have a delay of over 1 second (UAD AKG-BX20 I'm looking at you), and those tend to cause issues. If you have such (or a chain that goes over 1 second) then you should simplify your FX chain, or use a DAW to process your audio and port that to OBS.


----------



## khades (Sep 29, 2017)

c3r1c3 said:


> No.
> 
> OBS' Audio subsystem will compensate up to 1 second, but there is no back and forth with that and the VST plugin (i.e. once you get the delay up to that amount OBS will continue to compensate by the highest amount and not back down, even if the source of the delay is gone). That said everything will stay in sync in general.
> 
> I mention all of this because there are some plug-ins that have a delay of over 1 second (UAD AKG-BX20 I'm looking at you), and those tend to cause issues. If you have such (or a chain that goes over 1 second) then you should simplify your FX chain, or use a DAW to process your audio and port that to OBS.



I dont get, it will compensate only up to 1 second? Pretty ok for reafir+reagate+reacomp


----------



## c3r1c3 (Sep 29, 2017)

Have you tried looking at the delay amount of those plugins? It's usually only a few samples (yeah, not even milliseconds) for reacomp and reagate. Realfir's delay depends on how you're using it and what you have it doing.


----------

